# Jasper (RIP)



## xXchelleXx (Jan 15, 2009)

It's really sad ready these stories, I know how it feels to lose a cat. Jasper was my first cat which I got back in 1995 it's such a long time ago now and it only feels like yesterday. I was 16 at the time and I was obsessed with hi, I would make sure he was in at a certain time, I was always worried he would get run over or lost. even when I was at college I would call my mum asking where Jasper was. Then a year later I moved in with my BF and I visited Jasper everyday and called my mum every night to make sure he was in. I think she just said yes to please me. Then a year later I started to calm down and didn't call so much. One day Jasper didn't come home and we put up posters and a week later a man came forward to say he ran over Jasper and took him to the vets but nothing could be done. I was so lost without him and still think of him not after all this time. Its a shame that these things have to happen. RIP Jasper. x


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. How nice of that man to come forward, and especially kind of him to take Jasper to a vet. Not many people stop for cats.


----------



## xXchelleXx (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes I know, I was quite shocked abd he did offer to get another cat but at the time there was no replacing Jasper. Its nice to know that there are decent people in the world. I here to many sad stories about people being cruel to Cats. :x


----------

